# Murphy's Law...A New Beginning



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay I figured I'd start a new thread since it seems appropriate as the skiff is getting some changes.

Most of you have read about the misfortune I've had with my old motor...it wasn't good times. Well I finally got it back into good order and decided...I don't want it anymore. So...I sold it .

I saved up a little cash and should be getting my new"er" motor tomorrow. It's a 2007 Mercury 25 EFI...we'll see how it goes...we all know my luck.

The motor, and most good deals I've found anyways, presented one problem: my transom is 15" and the motor(s) is(are) 20" shaft outboards. The solution: a little...well a lot of kindness.

A forum member on here was nice enough to GIVE me a Bob's mini manual jackplate! The guy's name is Ted and he's known as INSHORE SLAM on here. He's a great guy who's always willing to help AND he has a bad a** J16.

So Ted, thanks a bunch, man, I couldn't have done it without you!

The new jackplate:



















I know...it's about 4am...I just got done ;D

More updates to come with the new motor and when money rolls in. I have some plans since I've been bringing in a little more cash.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey way to go, man. Glad to see things are working out. 

And Ted, that was a really killer thing to do!

-T


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

RK,
What size motor was on it before? Is that a J14? What kind of speed were you getting out of the old motor? Sorry for all the questions I am trying to learn what works/dont work cause I got the same hull as you. 


Ted,
That was a stand up thing to do. :toast:


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's cool, good on ya Ted.  

I am gonna miss the mister goodwrench posts tho <sigh>  :-[ 

Just kidding, best of luck with the new motor.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

quote from deerfly:
"I am gonna miss the mister goodwrench posts tho <sigh>  :-" 

so will i but on the other hand maybe theose post will be replaced with  post from rk about the wonderful day he had on the water and all the lovely things he saw and did while floating down the river catching big fish    that was a really cool thing for ted to do    cant wait to see a pic with the new kicker strapped to the  back of the skiff. congrats on your new motor  murhpy


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I am going to miss the satisfaction of out-doing certain mechanics (  ) but with that satisfaction came a lot of frustration. But hey...the boat is named Murphy's Law for a reason..."Mr. Goodwrench" will be back soon enough, I'm sure...



> RK,
> What size motor was on it before? Is that a J14? What kind of speed were you getting out of the old motor? Sorry for all the questions I am trying to learn what works/dont work cause I got the same hull as you.
> 
> 
> ...


The hull is a J16 and with the 25 hp 2 stroke Mercury, 13 pitch prop (OEM), and the cavitation plate level with the bottom, I was able to get 32-33 mph by myself and around 30 mph with 2 people fully loaded.

Hopefully I'll have some news for you all by the end of the night about the motor!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If that's the 32 cu. in. Engine by Tohatsu/Mercury then hang on to your hat when you hit the throttle. That is the most under rated (horespower) engine I have ever dealt with. The first one I worked on I thought it was a 40 until I put the cowl back on.

If you had kept the Merc you had there would always be a concern as to what might happen next.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Some kinks need to be worked out but I am very pleased with it. Electric start is a nice feature, too.

I was amazed at how quiet it is.

I'm going to need to raise the motor a couple of inches beyond the jackplate's capabilities as I can feel a little bit of drag and am only getting a top speed of 25.2 mph. It also takes a bit to get on plane with the 11P prop but raising the motor should fix that. On top of that I plan to add some trim tabs in the very near future.

New motor!!! :


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

saweet  did you say it was brand new?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks nice.
I still think a 25 is too small for your skiff though.
But that outboard is sexy. lol


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats! That thing is sexy. 

What setting are you running it on?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

It's an '07 with ~40 hrs on it.  The 25 2 stroke was PERFECT for my boat.  Good for draft and would push the skiff over 30 mph.

Ted is running a 30 EFI on his J16 which has way more stuff on it than mine and he's getting 29-29.5ish with 2 people.  The 25 and 30 are essentially the same motor.

I figure the 25 could get within a mph of that but we'll see.

And yes...it is sexy. Thank you 

I need to make another tiller extension...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> It's an '07 with ~40 hrs on it.  The 25 2 stroke was PERFECT for my boat.  Good for draft and would push the skiff over 30 mph.
> 
> Ted is running a 30 EFI on his J16 which has way more stuff on it than mine and he's getting 29-29.5ish with 2 people.  The 25 and 30 are essentially the same motor.
> 
> ...



In that case, I take my statement back.
It's perfect for your skiff. 

What's it weigh?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > It's an '07 with ~40 hrs on it.  The 25 2 stroke was PERFECT for my boat.  Good for draft and would push the skiff over 30 mph.
> >
> > Ted is running a 30 EFI on his J16 which has way more stuff on it than mine and he's getting 29-29.5ish with 2 people.  The 25 and 30 are essentially the same motor.
> >
> ...


I think 158 lbs. Maybe a little more w/ electric start. I'll let you know if it's perfect! Haha. I can't attest to that, yet. The 25 2 stroke was...the 4 stroke is a different story so far...

Either way a 40hp, what it's rated for, would be WAY too much. All I would gain is more draft and an ability to handle a load. Top speed wouldn't change. Since my setup is relatively light and I am usually by myself or with one other person, I'm not worried about handling a load.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks awesome, especially with the beautiful combo of motor and shiny jackplate. I'd be pleased with upper 20s for speed. With my 50 Honda I can only do just at 35 by myself on my 16'. 
I'm also glad I'm not the only one that stays up until the wee hours of the morning working on exciting new projects and modifications. I guess we all have the disease.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

First
Congrats!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]



Second
If it's not broke, Don't fix it. [smiley=bigun2.gif]



Third, Can't tell if it is or not so I will just say it
Bolt That Motor Down!!! [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> First
> Congrats!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks Tom. When I went over to Ted's place to hang out and pick up the Bob's JP I saw the one that he just got from you. Tom...you make a damn fine product. It looks GREAT.

As far as bolting the motor down, I am going to when I get it mounted right. I will NEVER let a motor go unbolted!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking at the level of that cavitation plate,
I think you need to bolt it UP!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

So I got a quick second to see where I'm at with the level of the cavitation plate.  With the hull angled about 5-10 degrees and the cav plate approximately level, the cavitation plate sits ~1.25" below the bottom of the hull.  So, with the 4.5" of setback that means, if I'm correct, I should be able to raise the motor about 3"-3.5" higher.  How does this sound to the experts?

Capt. Ron...call me back! I'll hunt you down! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

RK, a 5 degree tilt works out to about 1 inch of rise per foot of run,
So if you start with a level hull, then the bow would have to be raised 16 inches
above the stern to end up with a 5 degree tilt.
Then level your cav plate and check.


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Rk, I just got a J14 and I have a Merc.15hp 4 stroke . Im having the same problem getting on plane as you do. Lookin to get a jack plate in a few days. Your boats lookin really good with that 25 on it.  Im thinking of purchasing a 25 in the future.. I want something a little faster to get to those fishing spots quicker!!!!!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

First off, thanks for the kind words everyone!

Second, an update.

Captain Ron introduced me to a great guy who runs an aluminum fabrication business by the name of Pete Monopoli out of Tarpon Springs. After dealing with him, I HIGHLY recommend him for anything you need fabbed. Him and his son really do an amazing job of making high quality products while taking the extra time to make it look GOOD. He's a great guy AND has very very reasonable prices.

So...I present my new transom riser...














































With the jackplate jacked all the way up now, I am about 4 inches above the bottom of the hull. Much better than before. I'm going to adjust it to about 2.5 inches above the bottom (because of the setback) and see how she does.

Only one things to do at this point...RUN IT!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Only one thing to do at this point...RUN IT!!!


And then update your signature photo... ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Everything's ready to go, now. I adjusted the jackplate to where the cavitation plate is about 2.5 inches from the bottom. Then I went ahead and built another tiller extension, this one being longer because of the setback. I'm not 100% satisfied with the way this on came out but it passes the "3 foot test" and doesn't look bad up close, either. It's just not up to par with the last one I made.

I was going to try and get out this weekend but I just didn't get a chance. I'm going to try and get out sometime this week for a couple hours but that's doubtful. If not, I may go for an early/short trip Saturday morning...we'll see.

Anyhow, here's pics!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Any update???


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Any update???


I haven't had a chance to run it yet. I didn't get home from school/work/accounting stuff until 9 or later every day last week and I had to study all weekend for my double exam Tuesday .

I plan on taking her out on Friday so let's hope for the best!

Currently, I've got 4.75" of setback with the Bob's mini JP raised about 0.5" above the lowest setting (lowest being about 2" raised or so). I'm running an 11 pitch prop (OEM so no cupping). Do you think I'll have any problems with cavitation/blowout? What about in turns? Any thoughts on top speed with a normal load?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Update 10/30:

Took the boat out this morning with a friend for a test run and some fishing.

Test run went well! We managed 28 mph on the GPS in a light chop. So I figure around 29 on a calm day. The boat is a little stern heavy with the new beast so trim tabs will be needed to keep the nose down. Only other thing is that the impeller needs replacement. It works fine at higher RPM but drifts in and out at idle. I'll get that done before the next time I go out.

As far as fishing goes, the day started slow but we hit a nice trout hole by chance and managed a combined total of: 10 trout, 3 flounder, and 2 lady fish. Not a bad day. On the way back in we saw 3 or 4 pods of 3-4 each of MONSTER snook. Unfortunately, they wouldn't eat anything 

So...next items on the list (in order): water pump impeller, Smart Tabs SX, tiny tach, push pole, and casting platform.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> So...next items on the list (in order): water pump impeller, Smart Tabs SX, tiny tach, push pole, and casting platform.


 ;D  There it is! You've developed all the symptoms of the "Next" syndrome.  ;D

And the really funny part is...you'll spend all that time and money,
get the boat perfectly rigged, be leaning on it one evening in the garage,
and realize that you're bored and ready to start all over on a new hul!

                                                      [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

You know it, I know it, heck, everyone here knows it!  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

( welcome to my world  )


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

RK, once that speed gets up there around 30 or so, you may want to look into going up in prop pitch. 

If I remember correctly, 31 and change was RIGHT AT the rpm limiter, which you probably won't hit, but the main reason to switch was the sweeter cruise RPM and much better jump at cruising speed when you cracked the throttle. I really found that helpful to keep the bow out of trouble when the going gets rough in a small boat, and the higher pitch prop really let that motor shine. 

I really felt that motor liked to be chugged along more than revved up like a 2-smoker. 

Oh, and once the temps cool off you WILL pick up another MPH.

You may try shooting Forrest Gump a PM and see if you can try that 12.5 pitch I gave him with my old motor. 12.5 will probably be a tad too much, but at least you'll know more about your setup after you try it. Maybe a 12"????

Good luck with the setup, it looks great and I'm glad it all worked out for you. 

-T


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Going to be re-rigging the skiff a little and I'm hoping to keep the costs at slim-to-none. I'm going to remove the starting battery from the back of the skiff and move it up front. This battery also powers the bilge pump and navigation lights.

Anyone have any good methods, other than the small PVC pipe method, of running wires inconspicuously?

With the new motor being 172 lbs, the boat is pretty stern heavy, now. So I figured this is the best move.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

RK, just be careful running the wires below-deck, especially in a length of pipe. 

Wires are rated for carrying certain amounts of current, for a certain length, when they are dry. 

When a cable is in water, that carrying capacity goes down a good bit. There is a chance the PVC pipe will hold water, or even if you just lay them in the bilge that they may stay wet. 

Just use your noodle and do your best to keep them dry. And USE THE PROPER SIZE WIRE!!!

-T


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Upon careful re-evaluation, I've decided that I may go a different route.

The battery can't weigh more than 35-40 lbs and the electrical work that was run to it is very top notch and professional...fuses and everything. I'm not sure I want to ruin that. Also, I honestly don't think I can get 2 batteries in the inconspicuous area in which I have my trolling motor battery.

So, here's what I think I'm going to do:

1) Instead of plumbing of my rear "tanks" for a livewell, I will leave them the way they are, clean them up, and seal them off for some dry storage. This will save the weight of ~14 gallons of water toward the stern whenever I would have run the livewell and the $ I would have spent to plumb it.

2) Instead of a rear livewell, I'm thinking a small 5 gallon or so well up front that will be removable (turnbuckles or something similar). It will be filled manually and aerated. This way I'll have the weight at the stern when it's in use and it'll be removable for some winter time arties fishing.

3) To keep the bow down, within the next few weeks I'll pick up a pair of Smart Tabs SX. I know they're not as nice as Lenco's but, a lot of people at the CS forum have had good success with them. Also, they should help throw water on the LU and prop (right Brett?)

Throw your opinions at me! I haven't made any final decisions yet...

Also, as far as the removable livewell goes, I need suggestions for something cheap, clean looking, and functional enough to keep some greenies or mullet alive most of a day.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Some newer pictures. More updates to come, soon ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet trailer light!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good man!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

A little update I promised...

Well I ended up having to have some warranty work done on the new motor (my luck at it again) and the part needed for the warranty work took 2+ weeks to come in (my luck at it...AGAIN).  The repair shop felt bad and gave the motor a free diagnostic (they knew I had just bought it) and even repainted my prop and lower unit (they were ugly).  Good service!

Now...the real update.  All I want to say is...Tom C is a class act.  On top of that, he makes some amazing products.  He gave me a SWEET deal on these:










They're fixed at their position but, down the road, I plan on switching the turnbuckles to actuators.

Hopefully this weekend I'll get a chance to get a couple of good fishing days in (without any trouble!!   ) and test out the new tabs!  Negative lows Saturday and Sunday morning  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

glad you got it worked out   did someone say negative lows this weekend?   ;D  got to get my rig back together now


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you got a plan for this weekend 'murphy :-???????????


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Updated pics w/ new Tom C trim tabs and "new" Moonlighter push pole:














































Oh and Richard...you'll be pleased to know that I replaced my trailer light with new ones. No more "custom" light. ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RK

It certainly is a new beginning my friend. 

Congrats and now open the books...you've got exams to pass.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> RK
> 
> It certainly is a new beginning my friend.
> 
> Congrats and now open the books...you've got exams to pass.


Exams are done...and dominated


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on the trailer light


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Picked up my new casting platform today. Got a GREAT deal on it. Anyone who's in need, let me know and I'll put you in touch with the guy.

I was going to buy the Kennedy turnbuckles with the removable eye bolts but, I only needed one instead of the pair and didn't want to speed the $40 to use just one of them. So, I went to Home Depot and bought a stainless turnbuckle ($8) and a pair of stainless "eye screws" ($2). It isn't removable but, I figured the platform would rarely, if ever, leave the front deck. I'll search a little harder at Home Depot and/or Lowes for an alternative for the rear deck (so I can move it between the 2. I figured worst case, I'm out $2 and I can unscrew the "non-removable" one and cover the hole with the bottom plate of the removable style.

Anyhow, the turnbuckle had one hook and one eye. So, I cut a small section off the eye and turned it into a hook. Problem solved. Then I drilled the hole, pushed 5200 in, covered the threads with 5200, and turned 'er all the way in. Done deal.

Here it is:


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that skiff is a cadillac now-LOADED


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to PM you last week while you were up this way. I live across the street from the Banana NMZ. I could have put you on a few 40"+ Reds, but then I realized since moving back down to Florida that you must be crazy because it's wayyyyyyyyyyyy to cold to fish!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I think I may have found the alternative I was looking for. I went to Home Depot and looked around for a bit and found some these:










They're galvanized and I saw potential. So, I used my crap "dremel" and cut one of the 'L' shapes into 2 pieces. I drilled a hole through the middle of each and tapped each hole with threads to match the smaller eye bolts I bought (I cut the piece off to make them hooks like the other one). I layered the 2 plates up, screwed them to the rear deck (with a liberal dose of 5200), and there it is...removable hooks like the Kennedy ones. Before I remove the hook and plug up the hole on the front deck, I want to see how this one holds up.

With the platform on the rear deck, the tiller bumps it. So, to avoid paint from chipping, I wrapped the area in a couple layers of electrical tape in a "decorative" manner.

Here are some pics:


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

> Picked up my new casting platform today.  Got a GREAT deal on it.  Anyone who's in need, let me know and I'll put you in touch with the guy.
> 
> 
> Just wondering how much it cost and the info for the guy.
> ...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tiller Rope Work*

Skinny_Water's awesome rope work on the steering wheels inspired me to try some on my new tiller extension. Turned out pretty nice for my first time. All I have left to do is seal the ends with some super glue or epoxy. I'm loving this tiller extension...especially the kill switch!

Pics:


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*New Pics*




























Tom C trim tabs:


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice sled ,any slime today?? :-? -cant wait for my fishing trip ;D
                              -anytide


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like 'ya Have it perfected ...

Nice work ...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! Based off the pictures, the boat is drawing about 5" of water without people in the boat. Taking into account the strakes which sit about 1" below the flat bottom, we're at 6".

Then, you add a fishermen on the front deck and a pole-er on the rear, it should remain pretty constant. So, I'm guessing it's an honest 6" draft.

Sound right?

I was probably drawing 5"-5.5" with the old 2 stroke. Makes me miss it!

Sooner than later, I should be getting a little grab bar setup made by Carbon Marine. It'll be mounted on the CS "island seat base" which is 12" x 15" on the bottom but tapers to 12" x 12". I was thinking about moving the starting battery up into that by cutting a hatch into the top of the base and running a tube to it. That way I would move about 30-40 lbs from the stern toward the middle of the boat. Think it would be worth it?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to get off on a tangent...I think your next purchase needs to be some graphics to put on the side.


----------

